# 2016 Season is upon us!



## NorCal (Aug 3, 2016)

Got an email from the vineyard manager of a local professionally cared for vineyard and said to be ready for your grapes next week. Say what, already? No brix countdown? But being the home winemaker with access to some great fruit, I say ok, when do you want my macro bins and I take a day off of work.


----------



## cgallamo (Aug 3, 2016)

So jealous! I have to grow my own and in north ga the fruit could never touch CA. I'm lucky just to get a harvest. What varieties?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## NorCal (Aug 3, 2016)

cgallamo said:


> So jealous! I have to grow my own and in north ga the fruit could never touch CA. I'm lucky just to get a harvest. What varieties?




@4Score and I are doing a ton of Grenache and a ton of Syrah from the same vineyard. They are saying the Grenache is close. Also trying a Chardonnay; 900 lbs with @4Score and @BusaBill


----------



## geek (Aug 3, 2016)

NorCal said:


> @4Score and I are doing a ton of Grenache and a ton of Syrah from the same vineyard. They are saying the Grenache is close. Also trying a Chardonnay; 900 lbs with @4Score and @BusaBill



Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## cgallamo (Aug 3, 2016)

Big time! Hope you have some space, time and equipment


----------



## 4score (Aug 3, 2016)

cgallamo said:


> Big time! Hope you have some space, time and equipment



And a strong back!


----------



## Johny99 (Aug 3, 2016)

Wow, verasion has just started here and nets go on this weekend. You are ahead!


----------



## stickman (Aug 4, 2016)

NorCal this is right in line with your operation. I think you could cobble something together just in time for fermentation.


http://skyacreswinery.com/gofermentor/


----------



## NorCal (Aug 4, 2016)

I wonder how well the cap cooperates when being pressed? I have a Blichmans vacuum press set up.


----------



## fishnchris (Aug 6, 2016)

Blichman recommends that you press with the the cap intact. I've pressed this way with my Blichman and have better yields then pressing right after punching down the cap.


----------



## NorCal (Aug 6, 2016)

Since we are doing a ton of grapes at a time, we ferment in the macro-bins and then transfer by bucket into the press. Not as messy as it sounds.
Cab Franc grapes in my front yard progressing right along:


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 6, 2016)

Nice clusters! Did you take off the net just for the pic?


----------



## NorCal (Aug 6, 2016)

We have a deer fence to keep them out, but do not have a bird problem: no netting


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 6, 2016)

I have the exact opposite problem. LOL 

How old are this vines? Did you plant them or did they come with the place?


----------



## NorCal (Aug 6, 2016)

15 years, here when I moved in.


----------



## NorCal (Aug 9, 2016)

Bins are cleaned, ferment temp reducers all set to go. Looks like grapes within the next two weeks.


----------



## 4score (Aug 10, 2016)

Always important to have plenty of ice jugs here in the hot fermentation months!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 10, 2016)

Or a good and plenty supply of Dry Ice!


----------



## cgallamo (Aug 10, 2016)

What's with the car in the garage taking up all that space?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 10, 2016)

Resistance is futile.......


----------



## homer (Aug 11, 2016)

Explain whats going on in the picture? do you take off the juice then press? I'm quit impressed with the volume. bk


----------



## NorCal (Aug 11, 2016)

homer said:


> Explain whats going on in the picture? do you take off the juice then press? I'm quit impressed with the volume. bk


I'm assuming you are talking about the press picture. We scoop the completed must into the 55 gallon "press", where a vacuum is the applied to a carboy, which draws down a piston in the press. It actually does a pretty good job of pressing the juice out. It will be tested this season, as we are trying some Chardonnay.

With access to commercial quality grapes at $.65 per pound, it was difficult to resist doing barrels of wine at a time.


----------



## NorCal (Aug 21, 2016)

First of three ferments. 900 lbs of Chardonnay with @4score and @busabill


----------



## NorCal (Aug 21, 2016)

Looks like all the grapes are coming in all at once! 900lbs Chardonnay yesterday with @busabill, @4Score, 2,000 lb Grenache with @4Score on Monday, then 2,000 lbs of Syrah with @4Score on Tuesday! The bad news is two days off work and will be exhausted by Wed. The good news is two days off work and the hard work will be over in a very compacted season.
Wine box with fermenting Chardonnay.



Bins in line for tomorrow.



I realize how fortunate I am to get commercial quality grapes for $.65/pound


----------



## geek (Aug 22, 2016)

Very fortunate..!!!


----------



## NorCal (Aug 22, 2016)

We made short order of a ton of Grenache today....Syrah tomorrow.

Here is a 1 minute video of our crush set-up

https://youtu.be/mTMSZv7N7cg


----------



## stickman (Aug 22, 2016)

Very nice, I have 500 lbs. of Sonoma Pinot Noir, and 500 lbs. of Sonoma Sangiovese on order, but I think I would make more if I had access to grapes like you.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 22, 2016)

NorCal said:


> We made short order of a ton of Grenache today....Syrah tomorrow.
> 
> Here is a 1 minute video of our crush set-up
> 
> https://youtu.be/mTMSZv7N7cg



I don't know why, but I can't get more than 1 second of that video to play. Thought maybe the kids were hogging bandwidth, but I can play any other YouTube video just fine. Anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 22, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> I don't know why, but I can't get more than 1 second of that video to play. Thought maybe the kids were hogging bandwidth, but I can play any other YouTube video just fine. Anyone else having the same issue?



It ran fine for me, but it ended up being 34 seconds. (Kids can't hog my bandwidth during the week, since there is no internet during the school year, except days off and weekends. I'm loving it!)


----------



## Johnd (Aug 22, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> I don't know why, but I can't get more than 1 second of that video to play. Thought maybe the kids were hogging bandwidth, but I can play any other YouTube video just fine. Anyone else having the same issue?



I got 34 seconds worth.....


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 22, 2016)

Won't play for me either and I have 30mb download speed and no kids left at home.



Boatboy24 said:


> Anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## Johny99 (Aug 22, 2016)

34 seconds for me over wifi on an iPad.

Nice setup btw.


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 23, 2016)

I had the same problem, changed resolution settings from HD to a lower number, 150 I think and it played fine. Looks like a pretty efficient set up.
Mike


----------



## NorCal (Aug 23, 2016)

Sorry, not sure what's up. It's a 34 sec video, uploaded to YouTube from my phone. If you search 2016 Grenache on YouTube, it's the top hit.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 23, 2016)

When I was looking at the video, I did a little YouTube surfing and found the following video. When I think of all we go through for cleanliness, sanitation, preventing O2 exposure, all the stuff we focus on, and then watch this, it just makes me wonder. It's pretty comical as well..............

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J7LSfmFsJg[/ame]


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 23, 2016)

Johnd said:


> When I was looking at the video, I did a little YouTube surfing and found the following video. When I think of all we go through for cleanliness, sanitation, preventing O2 exposure, all the stuff we focus on, and then watch this, it just makes me wonder. It's pretty comical as well..............
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J7LSfmFsJg



Those guys are hilarious.

I imagine that's pretty much what @JohnT 's place is like at pressing.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 23, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> Those guys are hilarious.
> 
> I imagine that's pretty much what @JohnT 's place is like at pressing.


 
That disgusting press made me throw up in my a little.. 

I do cheer their intent. They seem to be having a good time and that is what is most important. 

At this year's crush I am expecting around 60 - 80 people. For pressing, we normally have about 20. The video was far more intimate than what my experience is. 

So far, the food list is shaping up. We will have .. 

Chicken Paprikas (my brother)_ 
lecho (again, my brother) 
Stuffed cabage (mom) 
Eggplant parm (friend) 
antipasto (another friend) 
sausage/butternut squash soup (cousin) 
Goulash (uncle) 
Lasagna (me) 
Meatballs (me) 
Sausage and Peppers (me) 

My cousin is preparing to make 2 corney kegs of beer. 

This is what I have so far.. 

Also, my SIL & BIL (members of a band called "Hicks with Picks) are coming, so we will have bluegrass music for sure!!! 


P.S. I'm sorry to be mean, but did anybody else think that red sauce looked just as horrid as that press????


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 23, 2016)

JohnT said:


> P.S. I'm sorry to be mean, but did anybody else think that red sauce looked just as horrid as that press????



I think it didn't help it was on a spinach fettuccine, the green seemed to show though it like it was a bit watery. Pasta w/o the green would have probably presented better. Who knows, might be much better than mine. I'm Welsh, English and German, not a Italian bone in my body so what in the hecks do I know.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 23, 2016)

I thought you all could enjoy the comedy, quite a cast of characters, just a little something to look forward to as crush and press gets closer. Personally, it's all done alone in the kitchen, but it's meticulously clean and I don't put the skins in my mouth and spit them back into the press basket. I usually drink a bottle of a really good cab as I go.


----------



## stickman (Aug 23, 2016)

That's a good video, I thought the copper funnel was interesting; they probably don't have any H2S problems.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 23, 2016)

stickman said:


> That's a good video, I thought the copper funnel was interesting; they probably don't have any H2S problems.



Funny that you noticed that too. I was showing the video to Mrs. JohnD last night, she commented how cool the copper funnel was and that I should get a copper one instead of the food grade plastic one I use. She got an unwanted lesson in copper and H2S and lost interest in the video...............I just don't understand why.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 23, 2016)

Johnd said:


> I thought you all could enjoy the comedy, quite a cast of characters, just a little something to look forward to as crush and press gets closer. Personally, it's all done alone in the kitchen, but it's meticulously clean and I don't put the skins in my mouth and spit them back into the press basket. I usually drink a bottle of a really good cab as I go.


 
That video made me realize one thing.. Not a single person attending my crush this year is bald..


----------



## heatherd (Aug 23, 2016)

I have ordered Muscat Canelli from California and Traminette from Maryland from Harford Vineyard. The Traminette are special order, so I'll have to wait and see if they have enough to make their own wine and fill my order.


----------



## stickman (Aug 23, 2016)

@heatherd you may want to check out this Traminette winemaking guide from Purdue, I found it interesting, it's fairly detailed and discussed some of the issues that have been studied.

https://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/fs/fs-59-w.pdf


----------



## heatherd (Aug 23, 2016)

@stickman I will read that now! Thanks for the post.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 23, 2016)

I've got 4 pails must of Koch Cab, 4 of Cab Clone 169, 4 of Merlot, 4 of Petit Sirah coming from Lanza-Musto. Probably add some more stuff once the numbers are in. I'll be doing some blending next year for sure, unless I decide to do some blending before fermentation.


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 23, 2016)

heatherd said:


> I have ordered Muscat Canelli from California and Traminette from Maryland from Harford Vineyard. The Traminette are special order, so I'll have to wait and see if they have enough to make their own wine and fill my order.



Heather, what is the difference between the Muscat Canelli and the other one they offer, is it better quality? Also, did you order a juice bucket or are you ordering the whole grapes? Just interested because my older brother's wife likes a good muscat.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 23, 2016)

heatherd said:


> I have ordered Muscat Canelli from California and Traminette from Maryland from Harford Vineyard. The Traminette are special order, so I'll have to wait and see if they have enough to make their own wine and fill my order.



That's it. You just decided what I'm drinking tonight. (goes downstairs to get his last bottle of Harford Traminette...)

@stickman: that's a great red. Thanks for posting.


----------



## geek (Aug 23, 2016)

ceeaton said:


> Heather, what is the difference between the Muscat Canelli and the other one they offer, is it better quality? Also, did you order a juice bucket or are you ordering the whole grapes? Just interested because my older brother's wife likes a good muscat.



I bought a muscat canelli bucket maybe in 2014 and the juice was very nice, sweet and *excellent *flavor.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 23, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> I don't know why, but I can't get more than 1 second of that video to play. Thought maybe the kids were hogging bandwidth, but I can play any other YouTube video just fine. Anyone else having the same issue?



Working fine for me now. Nice video.


----------



## heatherd (Aug 24, 2016)

ceeaton said:


> Heather, what is the difference between the Muscat Canelli and the other one they offer, is it better quality? Also, did you order a juice bucket or are you ordering the whole grapes? Just interested because my older brother's wife likes a good muscat.



So, I ordered one juice bucket and one lug of grapes. It's the first time I have done this for a white, but I feel like I'll get enough to top up with because muscat canelli is rare around me in wine stores. I used to buy cases of the Becker Vineyards Muscat Canelli when I lived in San Antonio, because the stuff was THAT GOOD! Theirs is a little effervescent. Hopefully mine will be half as good.

The other one, Traminette, is one they grow on site and make wine from. I buy a bottle or two of theirs when I pick up my orders. It's not better or worse, just different, and they only sell the grapes.

The best batch I have ever made was the Seyval Blanc from Harford's grapes last year, so I am trying to make an all-grape batch every year.


----------



## heatherd (Aug 24, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> That's it. You just decided what I'm drinking tonight. (goes downstairs to get his last bottle of Harford Traminette...)
> 
> @stickman: that's a great red. Thanks for posting.



@Boatboy24, I am out of their Traminette - we drink it too fast around here. Hope mine is at least a little similar.


----------



## heatherd (Aug 24, 2016)

geek said:


> I bought a muscat canelli bucket maybe in 2014 and the juice was very nice, sweet and *excellent *flavor.



I am a fan of that varietal, so hopefully this will turn out well. Did you back-sweeten or leave dry?


----------



## geek (Aug 24, 2016)

heatherd said:


> I am a fan of that varietal, so hopefully this will turn out well. Did you back-sweeten or leave dry?



I'm sure I did, I just checked my notes from Nov. 2014 and have pretty much nothing written once it went down to 1.040 ...

I used Cotes De Blanc yeast and think I saved some of the juice to use for back sweetening because it was so good...

It was Lodi Gold Muscat Canelli. 6G bucket for $61


----------



## heatherd (Aug 24, 2016)

geek said:


> I'm sure I did, I just checked my notes from Nov. 2014 and have pretty much nothing written once it went down to 1.040 ...
> 
> I used Cotes De Blanc yeast and think I saved some of the juice to use for back sweetening because it was so good...
> 
> It was Lodi Gold Muscat Canelli. 6G bucket for $61



I am pretty sure the one I got from Texas was back-sweetened, so I'll have to do some bench tests and figure out what to do there.

That is a great price for a bucket!


----------



## Whitehrs (Aug 26, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> Those guys are hilarious.
> 
> I imagine that's pretty much what @JohnT 's place is like at pressing.



This is awesome..


----------



## 4score (Aug 26, 2016)

NorCal said:


> @4Score and I are doing a ton of Grenache and a ton of Syrah from the same vineyard. They are saying the Grenache is close. Also trying a Chardonnay; 900 lbs with @4Score and @BusaBill



Busy times with NorCal...

Last Saturday: Crushed and Pressed 1/2 ton of Chardonnay
Monday: Crushed 1 ton Grenache
Tuesday: Crushed 1 ton of Syrah
Friday (today): Rack Chardonnay and transfer to final vessels
Saturday: Press Grenache
Sunday: Transfer Grenache to final vessels, Press Syrah
Tuesday: Transfer Syrah

Keep in mind "transfer" also includes moving wine between NorCal's winery and 4score's winery (about 10 miles). We are either pumping onto a truck or using an engine hoist to move filled containers. Should be loads of fun!


----------



## NorCal (Aug 27, 2016)

Chardonnay transfer completed.


----------



## 4score (Aug 27, 2016)

It was good to get that out of the way so we can concentrate on two big presses this weekend.


----------



## geek (Aug 27, 2016)

Guys, let me know so next time I can "stop by" from CT and help....


----------



## NorCal (Aug 28, 2016)

Now is a good time! Time to transfer 120 gallons of Grenache and press 2000 pounds of Syrah.


----------



## NorCal (Aug 30, 2016)

When winemaking hobby meets car restoration hobby.


----------



## NorCal (Sep 4, 2016)

Added beta mlf to Chardonnay and got a mini volcano.


----------



## NCWC (Sep 4, 2016)

Red Wines we at the North Coast Wine Club in Cleveland are making this year
1000lbs gets us about 70-80 gallons ea.
Deciding which yeast strains to use for 1000 lbs each of the following:

Sangiovese Avio Vineyards Yeast BM45

Syrah Paso Robles Yeast D254

Cabernet Sauvignon, Alexander Valley Yeast BDX

Pinot Noir, Willamette Washington St NT202

Cab Franc, Alexander Valley Yeast NT50

Merlot, Sonoma Dry Creek Yeast BDX

http://www.scottlab.com/products-11.aspx


----------



## FTC Wines (Sep 4, 2016)

Just found this thread, read every word & watched the video. Fantastic! Roy


----------

